# Mini donkey running around braying and kicking



## Lacey1087 (Jan 21, 2016)

So we are new to larger animals, we just got Gerty a week ago. She is very sweet and very calm around our 3 year old little girl. My daughter and I just spent about 30 minutes playing in our yard (2 acres) around and with Gerty. While we were walking back to the house a neighbors donkey started braying at her (he won't take his eyes off of her) and she stared running around and braying like she was going crazy. My daughter by this time was on the porch and I stood at the bottom of the steps to see if she would get aggressive with me. She ran up to me braying and I put my hand out for her to smell me, she sniffed it and seemed to calm down. As I went to pet her she started to walk off but also kicked a little bit (about 5 feet from me). Now I'm nervous to have my daughter out in the field with her. Is this normal? Could the other donkey have set her off? Also after she kicked in my direction she ran around the yard kicking and braying for a good 5 minutes. We are getting another little girl donkey to keep her company next week, not sure what is going on? Any help or advice is greatly appreciated! Also it's extremely windy, does that irritate her?


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Don't take this the wrong way but large animals are very dangerous and can do the unexpected. A child can be very seriously hurt by them. While Donkeys are mainly pasture ornaments these days they are not Pets and should not be treated as such.


----------



## Lacey1087 (Jan 21, 2016)

I respect your opinion and no offense taken. Our daughter is never around her with out one of us close enough to grab her. We got her to watch over our chickens and help with trimming the grass. Gerty was raised and handled by the previous owners 3 year old, she's no stranger to kids. That being said, I will never trust any animal with my daughter alone or far enough away to be hurt. I was just looking for a reason or maybe it's a quirky trait of mini donkeys?


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

She could be in Heat,


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Was Gertie alone before you bought her or with other donkeys? Horses, donkeys, and mules are herd animals. Is the neighbor donkey a stallion? Even if he's not, and depending on Gertie's age, she may be coming into season.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

From the description it sounds to me like a "playing" equid, some might say she is "feeling her oats".


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Lacey1087 said:


> I respect your opinion and no offense taken. Our daughter is never around her with out one of us close enough to grab her. We got her to watch over our chickens and help with trimming the grass. Gerty was raised and handled by the previous owners 3 year old, she's no stranger to kids. That being said, I will never trust any animal with my daughter alone or far enough away to be hurt. I was just looking for a reason or maybe it's a quirky trait of mini donkeys?


I commend you for looking for a reason for certain behaviors but beyond the why is a need to manage undesirable traits and kicking at humans would be something I consider undesirable. 

As a rule, donkey's protect territory rather than flocks so she could have been wound up because she felt the other donkey was challenging her territory, she could be in heat or she could be just filling a bit frisky but it might be a good idea to carry a stock whip and use it if she kicks out again.


----------



## Lacey1087 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you WR, she has never kicked at us before so I was shocked. It wasn't really even a full kick, had I been standing a foot from her she may not have even hit my leg then. (She has extremely short legs) My best guess since it happened is that the wind is bothering her. We are building her lean to tomorrow, and it is extremely windy today. I think the other donkey was just the straw that broke the camels back. I really appreciate your advice and will be looking into getting a stock whip soon.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Lacey1087 said:


> Thank you WR, she has never kicked at us before so I was shocked. It wasn't really even a full kick, had I been standing a foot from her she may not have even hit my leg then. (She has extremely short legs) My best guess since it happened is that the wind is bothering her. We are building her lean to tomorrow, and it is extremely windy today. I think the other donkey was just the straw that broke the camels back. I really appreciate your advice and will be looking into getting a stock whip soon.


Good plan. You don't want to allow her to get the idea that silly stunt is acceptable behavior and they're very smart so they pick up on good and bad things pretty fast.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I agree with wr about the behavior issue, and also wonder if the little donkey is in heat. Or just lonely for a donkey pal of her own. Either way it is, she should not be allowed to kick out at a person. 

But I will say this for donkeys, they are generally the sweetest, most loving animals to small children and older folks. Especially ones with a disability, donkeys have a keen sense about them and somehow know the person is physically or mentally challenged. My little donkeys, all 6 of them, are just sweet as can be with my 2 deaf grand daughters. They are gentle and calm around the girls, and never have offered to fuss or be agitated around them.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

The only time my little guy has run around kicking and hollering is when I let his two favorite heard mates out to graze and left his chubby butt in the dry lot. As Aoconner said he is normally sweet gentle and tolerant - especially with small children.


----------



## Canyonero (Jan 20, 2016)

My wife's mini-donkeys will run around and kick with/at each other, but never around people. Just blowing off excess energy.

We've had heavy snow for over a month, and for a while their corral was snowed in. They had just a little path from their barn to the water tank, and a little trampled-down patch to stand on. They don't like walking in deep snow at all. 

I finally got in there with my Bobcat and plowed it all out. When my wife let them back out of the barn, they all ran around braying and kicking non-stop for five minutes or so, just having a party.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

As an afterthought, I separate pasture play time and respectful around humans time. 

Rather than visiting/grooming my horses in pasture (which is their zone), they are caught, haltered and taken to a separate area and I spend time with them under a controlled situation. When done, they are returned to pasture and the halter is removed but I keep the lead around the neck and release as the walk off. If they attempt to bolt or misbehave, they're tugged back and made to stand until I drop the lead and walk away.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

My guess is the other donkey that won't take his eyes off her" is a jack (intact male) and probably a lonely one (???). Your little donkey will do better when she has a friend but that's not going to stop the neighbor's donkey from being interested, especially if she's in heat. Yes, she could be in heat (she certainly looks old enough). When the friend arrives, give them time to adjust to each other and bond. Glad that you're getting her a buddy!

It doesn't mean she won't be a good pet, but donkeys need to be worked with and taught manners, leading, whoa, picking up feet, no treats from your hand, etc. A loud NO will usually suffice as correction; do not hit them. They are smart and will soon learn what's acceptable with people and what's not. Caution your daughter to move slowly and not to startle the donkey; it's good that you're out there with them.

When donkeys run and play together, it looks wild and rough, but donkeys can be wild and rough, they rear and bite at each other, it's literally rough housing...doesn't happen often, but the younger ones do this more frequently. As they get older, they'll race around and that's a most wonderful thing to witness, something I consider a gift. If you get to watch this, stand very still and they'll continue (if they see you move, they'll usually stop the chase).

You might get yourself a book or two about donkeys and read up on their behavior and care.

What a lovely photo of your daughter and the chickens and donkey!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Donkeys kick when they are playful or agitated. You seem to have observed a direct cause and effect- the other donkey.

She was five feet from you when she kicked, so she knew she would not make contact with you. If she had wanted to make contact with you, she would have. If she wanted her hoof to be two inches from you, it would be two inches from you. She knows exactly where her feet are. When she is frisky like this, yes get the kids away. That's just common sense.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

All good advice above, the only thing I'd add is, in the pic your sweet daughter is sitting down. Not good. The time it takes for an equine to cover distance is sometimes startlingly fast, and a sitting child can be run over or trampled in the blink of an eye. Not worth the risk at any age, but a 3 year old? They don't know to move, fast, and when, unless they've had lots of experience with large animals. It would be so scary and unnecessary for her to be in the way if the donkey just is letting off steam but turns quickly and heads in the wrong direction. Love the photo, your child is precious, but it only takes a few seconds to change a life forever. Meant in the most respectful way, as a mom and grandma to sweet girls myself.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Loose animals in a pasture are on their "free time" and often play and horse around - in a "too rough for humans" manner. As others have said, if you want to be safe with a 3 year old, bring the donkey in, halter her, tie her up, and let her know that she is now "working".

For the results of not doing so, please reference this thread:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/equine/547192-girl-bitten-thrown-draft.html


----------



## Raymond673 (Jan 1, 2016)

A lot of times kicking and hollering is a sign of being lonely. Or they can see other herd animals and want to go join them. Mules are great protectors of the herd. They will stomp a snake silly.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Raymond673 said:


> A lot of times kicking and hollering is a sign of being lonely. Or they can see other herd animals and want to go join them. Mules are great protectors of the herd. They will stomp a snake silly.


I believe it's donkeys, and then only some donkeys, that will protect a herd.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> I believe it's donkeys, and then only some donkeys, that will protect a herd.


My mini mule is a force to be reckoned with if a small predator is around. My little donkeys stare at the threat, my mini mule goes head first at the threat and if he can, he will kill it.


----------



## mulemom (Feb 17, 2013)

We have four mules out with eight geriatric horses. There will always be one of mules positioned a couple hundred feet from the horses (and the food) watching. We have several groups of coyotes around our property and when they're loud and moving whichever mule is on 'guard duty' will be standing four square and head up. The rest of the time they're relaxed but they never quit watching. We never see the coyotes but occasionally we've seen a neighbor's dog make the mistake of approaching the horses. They only do it once.


----------

